

Japan's split power frequency leads to rolling blackouts - kreek
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/energy/nuclear/japan-earthquake-tepco-plans-rolling-power-outages

======
zwieback
Thanks, learned something new. Apparently Japan got early power plants from
Germany (50Hz) and the US (60Hz) and never unified their systems. They have
converters at the intersection but they must not be very big.

